# ACS assessment result without Educational assessment - What to do?



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I have received ACS assessment, they only assessed my Experience,What happend ot my Education?
Intially they have ask me to change to RPL, the inital reply from ACS as below.


Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
To proceed with a RPL application, please complete the 2 following actions:
Action No: 1 - Please submit an additional payment of $50.00 AUD.
Action No: 2 - Please complete an ACS Project Report Form.



I have paid $50.00 andsubmitted ACS project report. After that I have received ACS assessment results (30 Jan'13) for experience, but for my education (MBA) I didn't received anything.

What I needs to do? What is exactly RPL means? They will also send any letter/results?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

ACS wont assess your education if it is not relevant to the occupation. If you want points for it you will have to have it assessed separately as equivalent to an Australian qualification.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> ACS wont assess your education if it is not relevant to the occupation. If you want points for it you will have to have it assessed separately as equivalent to an Australian qualification.


Thanks for your reply.
In that case why they said option to change to RPL and asked for $50?

Can anybody suggest where do I assess my MBA education?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Because based on your work experience you could pass skills assessment. Based on qualifications you wouldn't! 

Try vetassess for assesing qualifications.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for reply. 

Is it required to get education assessment?
I am bit confusing. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Unless you studied in Australia if you want to claim points for it yes it is. But you must also have a Bachelors to claim points for MA level. 

If you do not need the points don't bother.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank for reply.

I studied from India & I have to claim 10 points for education, but Skillselect didn't mentioned that I have to get assessment from particular body. For experience they mentioned that I have to get assessment from ICT. 

1. I have to claim 10 points, for that do I must need my educational qualifications to be assessed?
2 If Yes, which Body I have to approach for my MBA?

Please help to clarify those questions, it will be very helpful to me. Thanks for kind help.

Regards,
Naresh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

No they tell you to get a skills assessment to see if you match the criteria for an ICT occupation. You do that with ACS.

Any qualifications must be assessed as equivilant to the Australian Qualification Framework. IF you had an ICT degree ACS would have done that. As you do not they all must be assessed seperately by vetassess.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> No they tell you to get a skills assessment to see if you match the criteria for an ICT occupation. You do that with ACS.
> 
> Any qualifications must be assessed as equivilant to the Australian Qualification Framework. IF you had an ICT degree ACS would have done that. As you do not they all must be assessed seperately by vetassess.


Hi Shel,

It seems you are correct, I have read some document on Skillselect saying
_"You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services."_

Hence I am planing to perform my educational assessment.
Not sure fee details and all, anyhow I will contact VETASSESS.

Thanks,
Naresh


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope it does not cost too much and is done quick. I assume you will need to send them certificates, course transcripts and any course handbooks. So if you dont have these put a request in to your universities now.

Should be relatively simple compared to skills assessment because they are not assessing an occupation just that you studied at an equivalent level to what they would in Australia in any subject for that level.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, I hope I do have all, because when I sent to ICS at that time I have prepared all documents. 
I called & sent an email to VETASSESS and waiting for reply.

thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## Sobman72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

I also have the same issue my occupation code is 262111. I have got successful skill assessment from ACS on the basis of RPL but there is nothing mentioned in this letter about my qualification. I have Bachelors of Science (B.Sc) and MBA MIS degree. 

I would be very thankful to you if you could share the response that you receive from Vetassess.

Best regards,


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Sobman72 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have the same issue my occupation code is 262111. I have got successful skill assessment from ACS on the basis of RPL but there is nothing mentioned in this letter about my qualification. I have Bachelors of Science (B.Sc) and MBA MIS degree.
> 
> ...


We have to assess our educational qualification by filling the out the SRGO34 form.

you can complete our online application form. Please go to: Apply or continue assessment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

It will be slightly cheaper this way.

For more information on our Points Test advice, see: Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


It costs aruound $250 AUD.

Regards,
Naresh


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dear All,

The status for my ACS skill assessment has been changed to "IN-PROGRESS" today which was showing "With Assessor" from last 40 days .

What does that mean???


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Smartlook86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> The status for my ACS skill assessment has been changed to "IN-PROGRESS" today which was showing "With Assessor" from last 40 days .
> 
> What does that mean???


Thats a good news, ull get the result with 2-3 days, it will be +ve


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Thats a good news, ull get the result with 2-3 days, it will be +ve



Dear Frnd, 

But i had checked on some forum that for some ppl, 1st status was with In-Progress then it moved to With assessor.
N its opposite in my case.

Thats y m lil worried.

And also , some ppl say that after In-Progress also it takes 1 month. Is that so ??


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Smartlook86 said:


> Dear Frnd,
> 
> But i had checked on some forum that for some ppl, 1st status was with In-Progress then it moved to With assessor.
> N its opposite in my case.
> ...


No never.. in progress means ur assessor is checking ur document right now, so its matter of time for the calculation and verification.. However if in case any doc is missing he ll contact u and ull get the result with in 2 days. So dont worry


----------



## Smartlook86 (Jan 6, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> No never.. in progress means ur assessor is checking ur document right now, so its matter of time for the calculation and verification.. However if in case any doc is missing he ll contact u and ull get the result with in 2 days. So dont worry


thanx a ton for the info dear.
may i get ur name plz, if thats ok with you.

this side Mohit


----------



## jumbo420 (Mar 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Hope it does not cost too much and is done quick. I assume you will need to send them certificates, course transcripts and any course handbooks. So if you dont have these put a request in to your universities now.
> 
> Should be relatively simple compared to skills assessment because they are not assessing an occupation just that you studied at an equivalent level to what they would in Australia in any subject for that level.


Hi,

Can I apply to ACS and Vetassess simultaneously so that I can get results from both at same time. 

Thanks


----------



## saki (Aug 20, 2012)

Dear All

today i got acs result but i have a confusion

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Electrical & Electronic Engineering from Khulna University of Engineering
& Technology completed March 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing
The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates:06/07 - 03/09 (1yrs 9mths)
Position:System Engineer
Employer:A 
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:04/09 - 08/09 (0yrs 4mths)
Position:System Administrator
Employer:Rn
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:09/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 8mths)
Position:Network & System Administrator
Employer:A
Country:BANGLADESH
Dates:05/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 6mths)
Position:Application & Software Staff
Employer:Hu
Country:BANGLADESH

Dates:11/10 - 03/13 (2yrs 4mths)
Position:Specialist
Employer:RO
Country:BANGLADESH

My question is that acs only count my 1.8 years job experience ????


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi saki. 

according to the Summary of Criteria ACS only considers you skilled after two years of relevant work experience after you received your bachelor degree. Work experience prior to or during your studies are usually not considered. To quote from the ACS News section: 


> All ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’. This date will be when the applicant meets the ACS Requirements, these requirements are detailed in the Summary of Criteria.
> 
> Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.


We don't know yet if DIAC will follow this opinion (so far they haven't but that may change). You have two options: A) Claim points for all work experience after March 2009. B) Only claim points for work experience after March 2011 (= bachelor degree awarded plus 2 years). 

Option B is safer if you don't want to overclaim on points by accident. I don't know if you'll get enough points that way, though. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

hi Naresh

may be a bit late..but what was the outcome of your application to Vetassess and final application outcome through skill select?


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, ITs positive. Vitassess have considered all my exp and given me a letter having these many years of IT exp. Unfortunately I didn't submitted application for PR. So better request details from who done.
All the best.


----------



## ankur_1900 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for quick response . I have a similar situation. I have a chemical eng degree which does not relate to ICT Business Analyst category. So i need to get it assessed by Vetasses else i wont cross threshold of 60 points. 

But i found the below message on Vetassess and was not sure if i need a referral to apply for assesment to Vetassess

"This process is for applicants who have been referred to VETASSESS by DIBP or another Assessment Authority. If you have not yet been referred, please contact DIBP or the Assessment Authority for your nominated occupation for advice before proceeding."


----------



## macmacho (Dec 5, 2015)

ankur_1900 said:


> Thanks for quick response . I have a similar situation. I have a chemical eng degree which does not relate to ICT Business Analyst category. So i need to get it assessed by Vetasses else i wont cross threshold of 60 points.
> 
> But i found the below message on Vetassess and was not sure if i need a referral to apply for assesment to Vetassess
> 
> "This process is for applicants who have been referred to VETASSESS by DIBP or another Assessment Authority. If you have not yet been referred, please contact DIBP or the Assessment Authority for your nominated occupation for advice before proceeding."


Hey Ankur_1900, 

I am also in a similar situation and confused, if should i go with this assessment or not or wait unti DIBP tells me to do that which i think might happen only after we get an invitation and CO tells to do so.

So what did you do with your degree.. Did you get your degree accessed by Vetassess before or after the invitation?


----------



## rc4aus (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a query while filing skill select. ACS has assessed my bachelors as equivalent to AQF bachelor degree with major in computing. My masters has not been judged which is fine. While filing skill select however, I will be required to file my masters as well, right? Unlike work experience, it does not ask me to mark it as valid or invalid.Once I fill skill select, it asks me for a confirmation later on my highest claimed qualification being my masters. Answering YES to the above question will award the client points as they are claiming they have either completed this qualification or award at an Australian educational institution or the relevant skills assessing authority has found the client’s qualification or award to be of this recognized standard.

What should I do?2


----------

